# RHC Points question



## Avery (Jan 11, 2006)

Can anyone give me an idea of what these contracts should cost and how many points are needed to book a good week? How many points did it take for the Affinia Dumont weeks some folks booked recently?


----------



## prasadv1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is the information from their website.

Season	Ambassador	Presidential	Jr. Suite					   
High
The entire year with the exception of Prime and Mild Seasons	3562	4275	2969	Midweek (per night)				   
 	4750	5700	3958	Weekend (per night)	 	 	 	   
 	28498	34200	23750	Full week	 	 	 	   

Mild
January and February	2969	3028	2450	Midweek (per night)				   
 	3958	4037	3265	Weekend (per night)	 	 	 	   
 	23750	24223	19595	Full week	 	 	 	   

Prime
August 1-15, October, November, December 1-15	4550	5700	3562	Midweek (per night)				   
 	6067	7600	4750	Weekend (per night)	 	 	 	   
 	36401	45600	28498	Full week


----------



## Blondie (Jan 11, 2006)

A 15K contract will get you 3-4 nights in high season at Affinia Dumont. I have 4 nights in August for 15,485 (the additional points are 5 cents to buy) and 4 nights in Sept for 13,000. These are stuio units and the user must pay NY city/state taxes of $32 a day or so. You may only book 3, 4 or 7 night blocks and they are packaged like this- Sat, Sun Mon Tues,  and Wed, Thur, Fri. You cannot separate them.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 11, 2006)

You can buy a 15K contract anywhere from $100-500 but the RHC transfer fee is $350 or so and if you have to pay closing that is another $200-400


----------



## Avery (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you both for this fast info, it is just what I was looking for.

Avery


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.club.royal-holiday.com/index.php?fuseaction=home.section&id=16&lg=2
anyone can see the points required in the online directory


----------

